# gros problème lecteur cd sur ibook



## ichabod (2 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,

j'ai un gros problème sur l'ibook de mon père... le lecteur reconnait toujours les dvd sans problème, mais dès que je veux mettre un cd, il me l'éjècte directement et impossible d'en faire monter un sur le bureau (cd audio ou de données !). je pensais d'abords que le lecteur était fichu, mais j'en doute à présent, vu que les dvd passent !   

ce problème est apparu lorsque j'ai tenté de lui montré comment graver des photos à partir de iphotos. lors des deux premières tentatives, il m'a mis que il y avait un problème de gravage, et lors du 3e essai, tout mes disques que j'insérais étaient éjéctés...

vous avez déjà vu ce problème ?


----------



## fidlau (2 Septembre 2004)

j'ai le même type de problème, mais exactement l'inverse, sur iBook G3 800 combo (sûrement le même lecteur  matshita).
la lecture gravure de tout CD ne pose aucun problème ; alors qu'il ne reconnait absolument plus les DVD (ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau ; ne se lance pas avec lecteur DVD) ;

Réponse du Centre Apple : 1 devis pour remplacement du lecteur Combo, soit 453 ¤ (Aïe!!)

Donc, pour le moment, adieu la lecture DVD sur le portable  

Et, qui plus est, problème de taille, impossible d'installer 10.3 ; si j'insère un CD d'installation, l'ordinateur refuse et m'invite à insérer un DVD (puisque c'est 1 lecteur DVD)...
Mais quand j'insère le DVD d'installation, bien évidemment, il ne le reconnait pas !!!
Je reste bloqué en 10.2.8


Dommage


----------



## ichabod (3 Septembre 2004)

fidlau a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le même type de problème, mais exactement l'inverse, sur iBook G3 800 combo (sûrement le même lecteur  matshita).
> la lecture gravure de tout CD ne pose aucun problème ; alors qu'il ne reconnait absolument plus les DVD (ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau ; ne se lance pas avec lecteur DVD) ;
> 
> Réponse du Centre Apple : 1 devis pour remplacement du lecteur Combo, soit 453 ¤ (Aïe!!)



le mien est encore sous garantie, vais en profiter alors ! j'espèrais juste qu'il y ait une possibilité...


----------



## Apca (3 Septembre 2004)

Oui, profite en car mon père avait un emac, qui lisait plus les cd mais bien les dvd, il l'a ramener au magazin et ils lui ont réparer. Il était encore sous garantie !


----------



## potomac (14 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Oui, profite en car mon père avait un emac, qui lisait plus les cd mais bien les dvd, il l'a ramener au magazin et ils lui ont réparer. Il était encore sous garantie !



Quels étaient les symptômes ? Ca m'intéresse grandement car j'ai un e800 qui me créée ce genre de problèmes en ce moment. A part qu'il semble graver les CD (à condition qu'il daigne les reconnaître : il n'est pas docile à chaque fois) quand c'est une image disque. Par contre avec iTunes , il m'a noté après 5 minutes que la gravure était engagée , "le périphérique n'a pas été reconnu...."
C'est à rien y comprendre : un coup OUI, un coup NON. Par ex. il réussi bien à lire les disques d'installation !! 
Je comprends mieux par contre que la réponse d'Apple soit de changer directement le superdrive ( a priori y'a quand même des problèmes avec !) plutôt que de réfléchir au pourquoi de la chose.

Merci de me donner des nouvelles, car mon eMac n'est plus sous garantie et je n'ai pas les moyens de faire faire réparer. 
Et un ordi sans CD, Bonjour l'angoisse !


----------



## Apca (14 Novembre 2004)

potomac a dit:
			
		

> Quels étaient les symptômes ? Ca m'intéresse grandement car j'ai un e800 qui me créée ce genre de problèmes en ce moment. A part qu'il semble graver les CD (à condition qu'il daigne les reconnaître : il n'est pas docile à chaque fois) quand c'est une image disque. Par contre avec iTunes , il m'a noté après 5 minutes que la gravure était engagée , "le périphérique n'a pas été reconnu...."
> C'est à rien y comprendre : un coup OUI, un coup NON. Par ex. il réussi bien à lire les disques d'installation !!
> Je comprends mieux par contre que la réponse d'Apple soit de changer directement le superdrive ( a priori y'a quand même des problèmes avec !) plutôt que de réfléchir au pourquoi de la chose.
> 
> ...



Salut et bienvenu sur le forum 

La cause de ce problème je ne sait pas. Je sais même pas si on lui a changé sont lecteur ou si le magazin lui à réparer. Tous ce que je sais, c'est qu'après qu'il aie été au magazin, il lui ont réparer ca. Si tu serai ou si tu est bricoleur  ??  Tu peut toujours t'acheter un graveur dvd et l'installer toi même dans ton emac. C'est ce que j'ai fait moi. J'ai mis dans mon emac un pionner 107D. 

Sinon, je ne saurai pas t'aider. Il mme semble qu'il y a eu déjà plusieure problème concerant ce lecteur cd qui lisait à moitier .....


----------



## Yali (29 Novembre 2004)

Enfin "chouette" est une expression quelque peut égoïste voulant dire : suis pas le seul dans la mouise et ça me rassure un peu. J'ai donc le même problème avec un eMac 800, il grave sans aucun problème mais refuse de faire monter les CD gravés. Il accepte de temps à autre des CD audios, et, quand ça lui chante, des DVD. Me suis renseigné un peu partout et il semblerait que ce soit bien un problème matériel, aussi, suis prêt à investir dans lecteur graveur pour remplacer l'ancien. Et donc 2 questions pour Potomac :
1) Le pionner 107 D est-il satisfaisant d'un point de vue performance.
2) « Un peu bricoleur » qu'est-ce à dire au juste ? Bref, comment procéder pour démonter l'ancien et installer le nouveau ?


----------



## Yali (29 Novembre 2004)

Les questions sont pour Apca, bien sûr.
Merci


----------



## drs (29 Novembre 2004)

fidlau a dit:
			
		

> Et, qui plus est, problème de taille, impossible d'installer 10.3 ; si j'insère un CD d'installation, l'ordinateur refuse et m'invite à insérer un DVD (puisque c'est 1 lecteur DVD)...
> Mais quand j'insère le DVD d'installation, bien évidemment, il ne le reconnait pas !!!



salut

Ce que tu dis la est curieux. J'ai un ibook G4 livré avec Panther sur 3 cds, et bien que j'ai un combo, il s'installe sans problème, et sans me demander de dvd d'installation.

Alex


----------



## Apca (29 Novembre 2004)

Yali a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc le même problème avec un eMac 800, il grave sans aucun problème mais refuse de faire monter les CD gravés. Il accepte de temps à autre des CD audios, et, quand ça lui chante, des DVD. Me suis renseigné un peu partout et il semblerait que ce soit bien un problème matériel, aussi, suis prêt à investir dans lecteur graveur pour remplacer l'ancien. Et donc 2 questions pour Apca :
> 1) Le pionner 107 D est-il satisfaisant d'un point de vue performance.
> 2) « Un peu bricoleur » qu'est-ce à dire au juste ? Bref, comment procéder pour démonter l'ancien et installer le nouveau ?





1) Le pionner est très bien niveau performance. Si tu a l'occasion de l'acheter vas-y. Je sais pas si il est encore en vente vu la sortie du pionner 108 mais le 107D ne doit plus être très cher à l'heure actuelle. Il fonctionne très bien, jamais eu de problème. Très bon graveur  

2) Quand je dit "un peu bricoleur" je veut dire par là :
- Qu'il faut savoir dévisser des visses    :rateau: 
- Qu'il faut savoir par la suite remettre les visses ou elles étaient.
- Bien regardé ce qu'on fait et si besoin de prendre note !

Bien rangé les visses ou autre lors du démontage. Prendre son temps. Ce n'est pas vraiment compliqué sinon.    :hein:   

Voici quelque lien qui te permetron de le faire. Tiens nous au courant, si t'a un problème ou autre n'hésite pas...  

Pour les images pour le démontage, voir ici :

ICI 

OU

ICI


----------



## Yali (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon question bricole, je crois que c'est dans mes cordes. Je vais prendre mon temps et essayer de ne pas égarer les visses, ni oublier un détail, genre le ventilateur, au remontage.
J'hésite entre le 108 et le AO8XLA? Je me renseigne plus avant?
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Apca (29 Novembre 2004)

Oui, normalement question démontage tu ne doit pas avoir de problème. Bien pensé à rebrancher le ventilo,... lors du remontage.

J'ai le pionner 108 dans mon G5. Seulement : 

- Il n'y toujours pas vraiment de dvd double couche, si oui, il sont cher.
- Il n'est pas encore vraiment reconnu par Mac OSx, j'ai du le patcher, mais bon, j'espère qu'avec tiger se sera amélorer.


----------



## Apca (29 Novembre 2004)

Yali a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite entre le 108 et le AO8XLA? Je me renseigne plus avant?



Prends le 107 ou 108


----------



## Yali (29 Novembre 2004)

79,90 ¤, j'en reviens pas de la constante dégringolade des prix. Remarquez, je m'en plains pas hein?
Merci encore Apca


----------



## Apca (29 Novembre 2004)

Yali a dit:
			
		

> 79,90 ¤, j'en reviens pas de la constante dégringolade des prix. Remarquez, je m'en plains pas hein?
> Merci encore Apca



Bien bien...   

Tien nous au courant, et lors du démontage, en cas de moindre problème n'hésite pas à m'envoier un message privé ou à laisser un message sur le forum


----------



## PowerBouc (1 Décembre 2004)

Je crains d'avoir un problème encore pire avec mon PB g4 12'

Le lecteur combo ne fait plus tourner les cd ou dvd.  Quand je les insère, il les accepte, mais ne se met jamais en marche.

Le problème m'est apparu soudainement.  Il est grillé ou réchappable?

Renaud


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2004)

J'ai bien peur qu'il te faut faire un retour au SAV


----------



## PowerBouc (1 Décembre 2004)

Ma garantie est terminée...

S'il me faut réelement le changer, je crois que je vais opter pour un graveur dvd.

Des suggestions pour le modèle?

Renaud


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (1 Décembre 2004)

PowerBouc a dit:
			
		

> Ma garantie est terminée...
> 
> S'il me faut réelement le changer, je crois que je vais opter pour un graveur dvd.
> 
> ...



Ouais, faut acheter un compatible Apple... Par là j'entends compatible avec les appli Apple, style iDVD, iTunes, iMovie, etc....

Le mieux, le pionneer 107 D...


----------



## House M.D. (1 Décembre 2004)

Nananan, pas de 107D dans un PowerBook 

Pour un SuperDrive de PowerBook, direction MacWay, tu en trouveras un en vente, c'est un Matsushita si je me rappelle bien, un graveur pour PowerBook exclusivement en tout cas. Le 107D est un graveur de fixe, trop gros pour rentrer dans un PowerBook...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> 2) Quand je dit "un peu bricoleur" je veut dire par là :
> - Qu'il faut savoir dévisser des visses    :rateau:
> - Qu'il faut savoir par la suite remettre les visses ou elles étaient.
> - Bien regardé ce qu'on fait et si besoin de prendre note !
> ...



j'ai un dvd coincé, je sens quede toute façon l'ejection est hs ..; j'hésite entre un graveur interne ou externe...
j'ai un ibook mais avec une petite fente sur le coingauche donc je risque en démontant d'en faire un vrai probleme alors que là tout va bien ...?

que choisir ? vous qui avez deja démonté , quel est le meilleur choix ..?


----------



## bergamote (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec un e Mac équipé d'OS X 3.9 : cet ordinateur refuse de graver les CD. A certains moments, il était encore possible de graver des cd (mais avec un taux de déchet important, des réussites ou non en fonction de la marque de disque).
Désormais, impossible de graver un Cd avec quelques documents qui ne pèsent pas plus de 490 k. Message d'erreur : "Une erreur s'est produite lors de la gravure du disque. Ce disque risque de ne pas fonctionner". L'amie qui a ce problème me signale que ça pourrait être lié à un problème de mémoire tampon.
Selon vous, problème logiciel ou mécanique ?
Merci


----------



## Drissi (30 Juin 2006)

Salut tout le monde! 
Alors, moi mon problème c'est que mon iBook G4 n'accepte ni CD ni DVD, il les éjecte automatiquement. Ce problème est apparu subitement hier  , et franchement j'ai peur  . 

Savez-vous à quoi c'est du?

Merci


----------

